# 2nd Annual Swipple Art Show @ Max Fish



## Ramlinworker (Jan 3, 2006)

Swipple is an online gallery that exhibits original
artwork, photography, and other stuff that comes up.
Our curatorial direction reflects the wide ranging
though perhaps somewhat ideosyncratic aesthetic tastes
of the founder, artist and casual person, Hank
Swipple.

Swipple artists, Amado Pena, Banks Clayton, Canton
Belanger, E. F. Higgins III, Gregg Woolard, Hank
Swipple, Jake Klotz, Jason Wright, Jeff Cashvan, Jim
Damron, John Drury, John Hoder, Larry Cressman, Lucy
Ruth Wright Rivers, Ned Gedney, Rob Kolomyski, Ryan
Groendyk, Steve MacDonald / Ramblin Worker.  The show
will be at Max Fish (Ludlow and Houston) through the
month of February.  Swing by the opening on February
1st, 2006 and experience these curious and eclectic
works in person..and have a drink or two while you're
at it!

In the meantime, get a sneak peek at 
www.Swipple.com


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 3, 2006)

hmm, interesting spam, how rare!


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> hmm, interesting spam, how rare!



Yeah I agree,and seeing as its the NY forum,which needs all the posts it can get I vote it stays!!


----------

